# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.12.1 d9eaf40 (04/25/2019)



## RockCrusha (Aug 4, 2018)

Looks like M3 in Nevada picked it up from 2019.12

[MOD NOTE]
Please only reply with actual information about this build.
Do not say that you installed it - take part in the poll above instead.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Martin Stonebraker said:


> Looks like M3 in Nevada picked it up from 2019.12


Welcome! Excellent first post. 

Interesting that our Nevada canary car was still running 2019.8.1 until this afternoon, at which point they updated it to 2019.12, and then 2019.12.1 hours later.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Admins... Can we add the installed poll?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

littlD said:


> Admins... Can we add the installed poll?


Done... thanks!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

According to Reddit 12.1 "Looks like it includes High Speed Performance, Software Update tab, On-Route Battery Warmup, new Atari games, additional languages, new web browser, and updated tpms"


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/bhhkik


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

More screenshots: (Tempest!!)



http://imgur.com/a/9QAKs8w


----------



## Nicholas Strub (Apr 16, 2018)

Just got it here in Kansas coming from 2019.8.6. Browser is a huge improvement already although it seems TeslaWaze may not be working. Also seeing installs explode for this release so it may be going wide.


----------



## dannyskim (Nov 14, 2016)

JWardell said:


> According to Reddit 12.1 "Looks like it includes High Speed Performance, Software Update tab, On-Route Battery Warmup, new Atari games, additional languages, new web browser, and updated tpms"


The notes on this release are all the same as 2019.12, which I have and have had since 04/07. Granted, 2019.12 didn't get a wide release so I'm sure these things are new to most people.

I have a software update ready to install so I would assume it's 2019.12.1, but I cannot install because my 12v battery needs service, and I've had the alert up for a week. Trying to get mobile service to replace it as 9 months on a battery (even for a Tesla) is pretty freaking terrible.

Also, my LR RWD 3 still only shows 306 - 308 miles on full charge extrapolated. Hopefully 2019.12.1 fixes that finally. Before 8.5 I was sitting at 310 100%.


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

Just got this in SoCal...made a lot more noises and flashing headlights than any other update before...not a big deal, just an observation...


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

No advanced summons or v3 supercharger rates?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Which version had the software update request? Was it 2019.12?


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

All this was already in .12 which I have had for two weeks... A x.x.1 version tells me that 12.1 is likely just a minor bug fix...


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> Which version had the software update request? Was it 2019.12?


There is no software update request. There is a Software tab where you can see the staging of a software update for your car and the progress of download.
No button to ask for the update.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ze1000 said:


> There is no software update request. There is a Software tab where you can see the staging of a software update for your car and the progress of download.
> No button to ask for the update.


Ah, thanks for the clarification. I obviously don't have that release yet!


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

Elon mentioned in a Twitter post a week or so ago that the browser was changing to a Chrome/Chromium-based one. Does this one appear to be based on Chrome? Tabs, etc.? Or is it the same one as before, just "better" somehow?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TomT said:


> All this was already in .12 which I have had for two weeks... A x.x.1 version tells me that 12.1 is likely just a minor bug fix...


That was not a particularly wide release.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

ahagge said:


> Elon mentioned in a Twitter post a week or so ago that the browser was changing to a Chrome/Chromium-based one. Does this one appear to be based on Chrome? Tabs, etc.? Or is it the same one as before, just "better" somehow?


I am on 2019.12 and the browser is based on Chromium. Way faster! Don't expect it to be Chrome like. Chromium is the framework.


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

Updated last night. About 10 “load errors” noted in streaming audio on 30 min drive to work this morning. Also unable to use voice command to create bug report. Otherwise, autopilot seemed a bit less mechanical and more natural than before. Still surprised after all this time it still quickly shifts over to center itself in lane when right lane on-ramp is merging. It always feels like I am aggressively maneuvering to block merging traffic. Rant over.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

backup camera delay is still persists, especially when you are reverse parking after a drive. Web browser is super fast.
I didnt dared to test Red light warning though.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Vidya said:


> backup camera delay is still persists, especially when you are reverse parking after a drive. Web browser is super fast.
> I didnt dared to test Red light warning though.


Interesting... the first thing I noticed was NO more delay with the backup camera (either upon getting into it in the garage or reversing into parking spot). Perhaps a reboot would help?


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Jason Krellner said:


> Interesting... the first thing I noticed was NO more delay with the backup camera (either upon getting into it in the garage or reversing into parking spot). Perhaps a reboot would help?


Yes, it's fast when I first got into the car and put in reverse. But after went to drive and while parking , it delayed for a second.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Got it today. Taking a 200 mile trip this weekend so the faster charging will be a welcome change. Left my battery < full so I can arrive at the charger with ~ 10% 

What other useful bits are in this update?


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Got it today. Taking a 200 mile trip this weekend so the faster charging will be a welcome change. Left my battery < full so I can arrive at the charger with ~ 10%
> 
> What other useful bits are in this update?


New games to play while supercharging


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Got it today. Taking a 200 mile trip this weekend so the faster charging will be a welcome change. Left my battery < full so I can arrive at the charger with ~ 10%
> 
> What other useful bits are in this update?


Is faster charging in 12.1? It is not on .12


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Got it today. Taking a 200 mile trip this weekend so the faster charging will be a welcome change. Left my battery < full so I can arrive at the charger with ~ 10%
> 
> What other useful bits are in this update?


Are you referring to the on-route battery warmup which I know is in this version? Or can anyone confirm whether this has the faster peak supercharger charging rate for the model 3?

I just got 12.1 on my Model X (coming from 12) and the only difference I can see is that it did add the supercharger improvement of now able to charge up to 150 kW peak rate. I would note that the same software version on the X and 3 do not always have the same features.


----------



## alienranch (Jan 14, 2019)

Has anyone heard of experiences testing the increased power at higher speeds? I assume this translates to pulling harder at higher speeds (which these cars need), but has anyone noticed a significant difference?


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> Is faster charging in 12.1? It is not on .12


Yes it's on 12.1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Wipers recently improved for me were once again fairly useless. And I was just beginning to rely on them.


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

New issue..first time charging at home after this update and amps are limited to 9 and I can’t adjust to the usual 32. Well that’s annoying.


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

Arktctr said:


> New issue..first time charging at home after this update and amps are limited to 9 and I can't adjust to the usual 32. Well that's annoying.


Weirdly it started charging at 10 PM at the normal rate. I don't have TOU settings active in either my Juicebox Pro 40 or model 3. Hopefully just a fluke. Moving on....


----------



## Misterbee (Dec 7, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> There is no software update request. There is a Software tab where you can see the staging of a software update for your car and the progress of download.
> No button to ask for the update.


Where do I find the software update tab?


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

Misterbee said:


> Where do I find the software update tab?


You find it in v12... so unless you already are on 12, you don't have it.


----------



## ATechGuy (Sep 17, 2018)

Arktctr said:


> Updated last night. About 10 "load errors" noted in streaming audio on 30 min drive to work this morning. Also unable to use voice command to create bug report. Otherwise, autopilot seemed a bit less mechanical and more natural than before. Still surprised after all this time it still quickly shifts over to center itself in lane when right lane on-ramp is merging. It always feels like I am aggressively maneuvering to block merging traffic. Rant over.


I'm surprised you're still seeing the lane partial shifting still. It was either 8.3 or 8.5 where that behavior seemed to almost stop for me. It was really a pleasant surprise. I was getting pretty used to it and then one day I noticed it was all but gone!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

ATechGuy said:


> I'm surprised you're still seeing the lane partial shifting still. It was either 8.3 or 8.5 where that behavior seemed to almost stop for me. It was really a pleasant surprise. I was getting pretty used to it and then one day I noticed it was all but gone!


I'm on 8.5. I've been noticing that it dives less (although it does often still center), but may demand hands on the wheel (just in case it dives inappropriately?) and may wobble a bit (Edit: I think wobbles are a result of avoiding merging arrows).


----------



## myanonm3 (May 18, 2018)

Arktctr said:


> Weirdly it started charging at 10 PM at the normal rate. I don't have TOU settings active in either my Juicebox Pro 40 or model 3. Hopefully just a fluke. Moving on....


This is maybe the reason why they stopped the wide rolling out now.


----------



## japhule (Apr 14, 2018)

Vidya said:


> Yes, it's fast when I first got into the car and put in reverse. But after went to drive and while parking , it delayed for a second.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 1-2 sec delay? Sounds much better than the 10 seconds it's been taking me lately for older firmware.


----------



## scottf200 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> I am on 2019.12 and the browser is based on Chromium. Way faster! Don't expect it to be Chrome like. Chromium is the framework.


Web browser allowing sites to get location broke?

Anyone with 2019.12.1 having an issue with the *web browser* where it doesn't allow websites to get your *location*? Just returning an error.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

I didn't notice any updated car animations on the left side of the screen with 12.1

Games also includes 2048, not too shabby.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Misterbee said:


> Where do I find the software update tab?


It is a new option just below the Service option. "You can see when there is a new software update package available to be downloaded. A download progress bar is displayed once your car is connected to Wi-Fi.
After the download is complete you will continue to be able to schedule when to install"


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Was driving in the snow today  and found the auto wipers to be much improved. This is an example of a bug fix they don't specifically mention.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Jason Krellner said:


> Was driving in the snow today  and found the auto wipers to be much improved. This is an example of a bug fix they don't specifically mention.


I think the auto wipers during daylight are pretty good now. Useless when it's dark out however, especially in rural areas.


----------



## myanonm3 (May 18, 2018)

Seems to be rolling out 12.1.1 to those who get 12.1 now.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Arktctr said:


> Weirdly it started charging at 10 PM at the normal rate. I don't have TOU settings active in either my Juicebox Pro 40 or model 3. Hopefully just a fluke. Moving on....


When I've had difficulties achieving full charging rate, it is usually because the locking tab in the charge port is unable to engage. There is then a message on the screen that the charge current is limited due to the charger not being locked in place. This usually only happens to me when it's been cold, although once or twice when it was above freezing as well. You being from Newport Beach, I'm thinking it was not temperature related.

I've had this problem both at home with my JuiceBox Pro 40 and at work with the Chargepoint there.


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> When I've had difficulties achieving full charging rate, it is usually because the locking tab in the charge port is unable to engage. There is then a message on the screen that the charge current is limited due to the charger not being locked in place. This usually only happens to me when it's been cold, although once or twice when it was above freezing as well. You being from Newport Beach, I'm thinking it was not temperature related.
> 
> I've had this problem both at home with my JuiceBox Pro 40 and at work with the Chargepoint there.


Vehicle was in my garage at the time and outside temps were probably around 60 so not likely any factor there. I did contact Tesla
SC who remotely diagnosed this issue and said there was a logged error with the chargeport and there was another available update for my car. I was pushed an update to 12.1.1 2 days later and haven't had an issue since so everything is back to normal.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

So how does the check for software update work? The instructions say to look at controls? Is that on my car and if it's on my where? Is in the app? If so I checked the controls section and there doesn't seem to be a software check section.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Maynerd said:


> So how does the check for software update work? The instructions say to look at controls? Is that on my car and if it's on my where? Is in the app? If so I checked the controls section and there doesn't seem to be a software check section.


If you open the controls menu on your car (the leftmost icon, the one that is a car). Software will be the last tab at the bottom.
BTW, there is no way to check for updates. One can only check if there are updates staged for the car. With that information then you can connect your car to WiFi and the download should start and you can see the progress on that tab.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> If you open the controls menu on your car (the leftmost icon, the one that is a car). Software will be the last tab at the bottom.
> BTW, there is no way to check for updates. One can only check if there are updates staged for the car. With that information then you can connect your car to WiFi and the download should start and you can see the progress on that tab.


Thanks it wasn't clear from the information provided. Not sure how much less waiting for an available update this will provide. I guess it's something though.


----------

